# Hearing ticks are very bad this year.



## Halehunter (Nov 19, 2014)

Several friends have reported that they are finding 4 or more ticks on them every time they go out in the woods in Iosco County. We have never had a problem with them before this year. Wondering what is causing the huge increase in ticks. Any way to eliminate them in 40 acres of woods?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Eliminate them in 40 acres of woods? One word, "Napalm".

I think it would be impossible to eliminate. Deer and other animals would just bring it back. Ticks have been found in Southfield recently, which I would have thought was unheard of before.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I've been finding many more than usual this year.


----------



## midwestmoa (Jan 21, 2015)

Couple of weeks ago went camping in huron national forest. Pulled 2 ticks off me one on back of my neck. All ticks were on the overhanging pine branches.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

All of the bugs are bad this year. More of them are up higher this year where they can get at you easier because of the wet weather. Hot dry weather will bring them back down. Even the skeeters are big enough for .410 practice right now :lol: .

Keep all of the skin covered and use the industrial strength Off stuff if you head into the woods for the next few weeks.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Halehunter said:


> Several friends have reported that they are finding 4 or more ticks on them every time they go out in the woods in Iosco County. We have never had a problem with them before this year. Wondering what is causing the huge increase in ticks. Any way to eliminate them in 40 acres of woods?


LOL....4 ticks...........I went on a half mile hike with a Forester last week and between my clothes and body the final count was 20.....


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

They are way down in my area (Oakland), I've had only one tick this entire year. Last year I was getting 1-4 every time I went into the woods!


----------



## 5pt. (Dec 17, 2010)

Riley center is infested with them, I've only seen 2 in 10+ years in Dryden thankfully 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

My public safety notice. I would not play around with tick bites....can get some bad juju there. I had a ton of bites when living in Maryland. Michigan has lyme disease. If you get a funny looking red spot with a center or bulls eye, go see the doc fast. Check mama and the kids over if out in the woods. The fix is doxycycline.












http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases/0,1607,7-186-25890---,00.html


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Not here, too much rain.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

My wife and I were getting covered in them every time we would walk to the little manistee river from our camp. Literally everytime I walked through the ferns headed to or from the river I would have about 5-10 on each leg. Even had one stuck on my skelp under my hair I didn't notice til we got home from camping.


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

My brother pulled 2-3 off him a month ago that had not bitten yet. Then 12 days ago he found one embedded on his forearm. After removing it the red bullseye started to develop. Within 4 days it was the size of a softball. He wasn't feeling any symptoms until 5 hours after he started doxycycline (sp?). Then he couldn't walk and has been bedridden since. The last 3 days he has felt some improvement each day. I hope he started the treatment soon enough to prevent long term problems. His 4 acre hillside never had a tick problem until the last 3-5 years.


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

Yep I was finding them a lot more common this year. Went up the 2nd weekend in May to fish the NB near Lovells and had 3 or 4 crawling on me each day. Luckily none of them latched on. Never had one that I was aware the previous 5 years.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

best way to avoid them is sawers( permithiron) or how ever its spelled.

you spray it on your clothing then let it dry. the little buggers can't stand that stuff.

and it lasts for 6 laundry cycles.

i spend a lot of time in the field with the state dnr and the usfw service. 
i have shirts and pants i designate for field work and they are treated with this stuff. 
i wear boots, lace up, like combat boots, and blouse my trouser legs. tuck them into the boot tops.
shirt tucked in and long sleeves buttoned . 
very rarely get a tick.
in addition do a tick check soon as you get home.
in most cases as long as the tick hasn't been on you 24 hours your going to be ok.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Guiding in Kansas this spring I have never seen um so bad. Had one guide with thirty embedded. One day I sat in a nest and had literally hundreds of seed ticks all over anything not treated. Clients that did not treat would after pulling them out of them.

Go to tractor supply buy the 10 percent concentrate and dilute 20 to 1 and save a pile of money.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

One good non-chemical way to help keep your yard/pasture/fields/woods with less ticks is to keep free-ranging chickens around. They will eat any tick/bug/etc that they see. This is why one sees so many chickens running around peoples yards in the South.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

There is different manufactures of the stuff. This one is from the Wallymartin. Spray on clothes and let dry. Tuck pant legs into socks....long sleeves, etc. Some places sell 100% permethrin.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

TVCJohn said:


> There is different manufactures of the stuff. This one is from the Wallymartin. Spray on clothes and let dry. Tuck pant legs into socks....long sleeves, etc. Some places sell 100% permethrin.


 thats the stuff. i buy it in a larger spray pump bottle because i use so much of it,,, but thats the good stuff.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I've never run into chiggers up in the TVC area but had weekly afflictions with them during the summer in MD. They go to town when they get inside your socks or waistband. It's hard to stop itching the many bites when it gets real bad. If you're in a spot in Michigan that has chiggers, that product above works good on them too.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Chiggers drive me crazy when I get into them. Hives around my sock-area, waist, etc....pure h e l l !!!! If one is in an area inhabited by chiggers, IMMEDIATELY shower after coming out of the woods/field/pasture/whatever!!! DO NOT hesitate!!!! You'll wash-off any un-found, unattached this way also....


----------

